# Multiplicar 2 Num de 4 Bits y 7 Segmentos



## rudygt (Feb 26, 2007)

Mi problema es que necesito Multiplicar dos Numeros de 4 bits que se ingresaran por dos Dip-Switchs.  

el primer problema que encuentro es como mostrar el RESULTADO en dos display de 7 segmentos.
el numero maximo para el resultado es 81, pero segun mi idea ese resultado estara en binario como hago para convertir ese binario a BCD y poder sacar cada digito en su correspondiente display? 

basicamente mi primera pregunta seria, COMO MUESTRO un numero en binario digamos 
1010001 = 81 en dos display de 7 segmentos?
sobre la conversion de Binario a BCD he buscado mucho, y hay miles de circuitos que cuentan de 0-99 de 0-999 etc, pero nada que ver con algo como sacar un numero > 9 en dos display a partir de su representacion binaria.


Otra pregunta, habra alguna manera de realizar la multiplicacion de otra manera, para que el resultado este en BCD desde la multiplicacion?

cualquier sugerencia, Muchas gracias, Unicas restricciones, no puedo utilizar MEMORIAS ni Microcontroladores


----------



## mabauti (Feb 26, 2007)

busca el DM74185 en la busqueda de hojas de datos


----------



## mcrven (Feb 26, 2007)

Amigo, me temo que tienes una pequeña confusión en este tema.
Recuerda que BCD es una sigla derivada de la contracción Binary Coded Decimal. Sería en español: respuesta Decimal Codificada desde un valor en Binario. El sistema que nosotros utilizamos es el Decimal y por ello, la mayor de las cifras que vemos en el diplay es el número "9", por lo tanto, el mayor número mostrado en 2 display de 7 segmentos será el "99". Mientras que en Binario, los 4 dígitos alcanzan una cuenta de "15" y 8 dígitos, hasta "255".

Ahora, para que puedas hacer operaciones; el display deberás conectarlo a una unidad Lógica y/o Aritmética (ALU) ó, a un procesador.

He visto algunos IC y recordando mis andanzas por estos predios, logré recordar sus números: 4511, 4513 para un display. Y el ECG2024, para dos.

Espero haber contribuido en algo con tu proyecto.

Adelante con eso que ya estás encaminado y en buena dirección.

Saludos


----------



## thevenin (Feb 27, 2007)

Si divides 81:10 tienes el 8 en el cociente, y el 1 en el resto, ambos en BCD listos para atacar al 7447 u 7448 según sea anodo o cátodo común.

Mira ver si encuentras algún divisor binario, así con otra ALU podrás hacer esta segunda operación para obtener el código BCD.

http://www.amidata.es/componentes-e...gica-7492-divisor-de-4b-asincrono-por-12.html

A última hora podrías hacer un circuito combinacional con restadores y un contador por 10 (la resta es la división repetida x veces).

Es una orientación, quizás me esté columpiando.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## rudygt (Mar 1, 2007)

gracias, creo que ya le voy  encontrando...
con esto del contador por 10? podrias agregar algun diagrama en el circuit maker o talvez en el multisim 8, muchas gracias de antemano.


----------

